# Looking for best phone plan in Ontario



## Bechard (Jan 21, 2017)

Looking for best deal on a phone plan in Ontario. I need about 5-10gb of data and unlimited calls/txt

Anyone have recommendations?

Thnx
Matt


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

My recommendation is get ready to pay through the nose. And use Google to find cell phone plan comparison websites.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I would suggest that one of the best ways of doing this is to buy an unlocked phone, or unlock your current phone. Don't tie yourself to a cell phone provider by getting a phone on a contract plan. That way, you will be able to pick and choose, change suppliers when a temporary outbreak of competitiveness occurs in the market place.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Unlocked phones are great. Koodo has some good plans and prices.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have been on Koodo for four years. Just bought a new unlocked phone on Amazon. Costco is now selling unlocked phones. I grabbed a special offer at Koodo. $20. for unlimited Canada wide calling. I do not need data. Alas, this is in Alberta.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Bechard said:


> Looking for best deal on a phone plan in Ontario. I need about 5-10gb of data and unlimited calls/txt
> 
> Anyone have recommendations?
> 
> ...


Koodo has a promotion right now $60/6gb/unlimited calling. Fido/Virgin Mobile are also offering the same deal. If you can handle 3GB per month, Zoomer (uses Rogers network) has a $36 plan.


----------

